# Wanting to get monitor for editing



## allison_dcp (Dec 15, 2012)

Can anyone reccomend a monitor for editing? I have an HP pavilion dv7 and photos always look overexposed. I'm hoping to only spend around $100 and am willing to buy used. Thanks!


----------



## John27 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not for $100, sorry. Not even used, broken, and left out in the rain for $100 The first step would be to calibrate your monitor.  Windows has a tool that does this decently in the control panel.  

When you say they look over exposed, do you mean when you print them?  Or they look fine on the camera but over-exposed when you get them to the PC? Your cameras LCD is not a calibrated display.  It's 'for reference only', so to speak.  It's possible they look good in your camera, but don't look good when they get to your PC.  If you are printing images at home, your printer will need to be calibrated as well.  Google 'using the histogram' and learn to use your cameras metering tools to judge exposure, not the preview images.

So again, first step- calibrate the monitor.  Calibrate it monthly, and calibrate it any time the light changes (replace light bulbs in the room, etc.)  Also, calibrate it with the blinds closed and do your editing with the blinds closed.  Changing the light can change how they look.

If you want to get serious about photo editing, then you'll need a color accurate IPS display.  These will START at about $1,000.  There are a FEW bargain basement cheapies for $500.  The problem is, cheaper LCD displays are TN displays, not IPS displays, and they cannot reproduce all of the colors in your image, often making them flat or washed out, and inaccurate.  Then, when they get to a calibrated printer, or someone elses monitor, they look awful!

Good luck.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Allison,

Many of the Dell Ultrasharp series use IPS panels (which are preferred)... and you can find used ones on EBAY for reasonable prices. It also depends on what size you are wanting.... Smaller is cheaper.

Here is a 21.5" IPS display that is only $159.95 used (BUY IT NOW.. no bidding!). Would be a decent monitor if you are trying to stay close to $100.    Dell S2240M Black 21 5" 7MS GTG Widescreen IPS Panel LED Monitor | eBay .  If you find one that you can bid on... sometimes  you can even get better deals, just make sure the seller has a good solid history.

What are you currently using? If it is a laptop... then ANY monitor will be better.

You would still need an external calibration device if you want real accuracy.


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2012)

There are different types of computer displays.

The least expensive are the *Twisted Nematic* (*TN*) displays. TN displays have narrow color accurate viewing angles making them the least desireable for image editing. The angles are so narrow an image displayed full screen can not be color accurately seen all at once with out moving your head around to see just portions of the image accurately.

The display type that is desired for image editing is the more expensive *In-Plane Switching* (*IPS*) display type. *IPS* displays have color accurate viewing angles sufficiently wide that an entire image can be accurately seen without having to move your head about.

TFT LCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)

^^^^^^^^ UHG!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mully said:


> ^^^^^^^^ UHG!



???? Care to explain? Just curious!


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Allison.. let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## allison_dcp (Dec 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Allison.. let us know if you have any questions!


Thanks! I like how you always respond to my posts with my name first...... just seems nice.
Also, yes is is a laptop, and it only looks over exposed on the laptop screen. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 15, 2012)

allison_dcp said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Allison.. let us know if you have any questions!
> ...



So the laptop screen really is a problem. I'm sitting here right now using my laptop to edit photos, but I have a external out cable to a high quality LCD and the laptop display is turned off.

If your budget is that tight here's a left-field thought that might tide you over till you can get more cash. If there's a used computer store near you then you may be able to pick up a used Sony Trinitron CRT for under $100.00. I can imagine the idea of that big old CRT will at first be rather disconcerting, but say you can get a 17 inch for $65.00 (check it in the store to make sure it works). It'll plug into your laptop and the quality of the image will be better than the LCDs you can get right now for around $100.00. Then when you're ready with the $$$ you can get a good LCD and you'll have made a minimum investment in the meantime to get you through.

Joe


----------



## John27 (Dec 15, 2012)

Allison, I didn't realize the Dell IPS displays had come down in price for that size.  That sounds like an excellent solution.  It's a little above your budget, but if you can save up and hold off, I think it'll be well worth it.

Remember, calibration is key.  Ever notice how the TV's at the store look bright and vivid, and not quite so great when you get them home?  That's because they are factory calibrated for the type of lighting most big box stores use.  Some of those stores even calibrate the monitors in-house to make them look their best.  It's essential when editing photos to have an accurate display.  Even the best $5,000 IPS display won't do you any good if it's not calibrated!

Also, on the exposure, while a laptop display has a lot to do with it, I suggest looking into reading your histograms.  Maybe post a pic or two for us to see what you are talking about?  The reason I say this, is the camera displays aren't always very accurate.  It may look correctly exposed on your camera, but actually be overexposed, that's why the histogram is such a useful tool.

Good luck!



Mully said:


> ^^^^^^^^ UHG!



I'm curious too.  Why take the time to post that comment if you don't want to explain?  Is it something one of us said?


----------



## onelove (Dec 16, 2012)

allison_dcp said:


> Can anyone reccomend a monitor for editing? I have an HP pavilion dv7 and photos always look overexposed. I'm hoping to only spend around $100 and am willing to buy used. Thanks!



Raise your budget by $50 and get this refurbished at the Dell outlet for $149:Dell UltraSharp U2212HM 21.5-inch Widescreen Monitor : Monitors & Monitor Accessories | Dell&?


----------



## allison_dcp (Dec 16, 2012)

If anyone is bored and has the time....... 
I found these on craigslist and am wondering if they would suffice until I could upgrade to something more? Thanks!
LOWERED PRICE - VERY NICE 19-20in Samsung LCD Monitors & Quad HP


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 16, 2012)

allison_dcp said:


> If anyone is bored and has the time.......
> I found these on craigslist and am wondering if they would suffice until I could upgrade to something more? Thanks!
> LOWERED PRICE - VERY NICE 19-20in Samsung LCD Monitors & Quad HP



Allison.. none of those are IPS.. but as I mentioned earlier, almost any external monitor will be superior to your laptop display. The Samsung Syncmasters are good monitors, and I used one for a while before upgrading to an IPS display. I would say go for it..


----------



## allison_dcp (Dec 16, 2012)

charlie....
Thank you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 16, 2012)

allison_dcp said:


> charlie....
> Thank you.



No problem!


----------

